
Save a CPU – Ditch BCrypt, Use SHA2 Instead - brokenwren
https://fusionauth.io/blog/2019/02/21/save-a-cpu-ditch-bcrypt-use-sha2-instead
======
robotdan
Do you know of anyone that has used this strategy in production?

